# lousiania speckeled trout trip



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jun 12, 2017)

3 friends an myself  would like to  make a trip to south la. next spring  to fish for trout. could someone  suggest a good guide and a  decent  motel to stay in. I need to do this as reasonably as possible. I do not need  a lodge, an a chef  But I do want a great guide


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 12, 2017)

Search vrbo for a house boat in the Venice marina and you can go to Venice marinas website and search through tons of guides.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2017)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> 3 friends an myself  would like to  make a trip to south la. next spring  to fish for trout. could someone  suggest a good guide and a  decent  motel to stay in. I need to do this as reasonably as possible. I do not need  a lodge, an a chef  But I do want a great guide





Several guys on here have ties to LA, they'll hook ya up !!


----------



## brriner (Jun 13, 2017)

check out neworleansfishing.com  We just went with them.  I don't know if they do day trips but I'd imagine so.


----------



## Hoss78 (Jun 14, 2017)

Allen Moreau 504-382-0794, Venice if going next spring better book quick he fills up fast. If time allows ask him to cook one night while your there. You'll thank me when you get back.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 14, 2017)

Captain Charlie in Hopedale, LA.  You will flat catch some fish.  My suggestion is target Reds in LA.  You can catch trout by the cooler full too, but not much better than loading the boat up with redfish.

https://www.facebook.com/CaptCharlieThomason


----------



## jcbcpa (Jun 14, 2017)

http://nativeadventuresguideservices.com/photo-gallery.html
Capt Allen Moreau. I've fished with him for a couple of years and he does a great job. There's small cabin type housing available for rent right next to his home.


----------



## Rob (Jun 16, 2017)

These guys fish out of Mississippi but fish the La marsh.  We went with them last year and stayed at Cat Island - had a great time and they did a great job.

http://www.shorethingcharters.com


----------

